# Aragorn



## The Phony Pope (Jan 10, 2002)

I think that the reason why people in Lord of the Rings don't like the way Aragorn looks is because of his rugged and sinister appearence, rather than physical attractivness, which for Aragorn I'd say is average. What do you people think?

I brought up this topic because I was having an argument with someone about this earlier today


----------



## Uminya (Jan 10, 2002)

Do you mean, "Does Aragorn look attractive in the books?" or "Does Aragorn look attractive in the Movies?" or "How should Aragorn look?"


----------



## The Phony Pope (Jan 10, 2002)

Hoe does he look in the books from the description they give, and how you picture him (since the description leaves much to the imagination)


----------



## WARDNINE (Jan 11, 2002)

I think that's always how I pictured him.
Strong, rugged, dirty, manly.
I am more than content with Mortensen's performance. Gosh, there are times (like the Black Rider fiasco the Hobbits have gotten themselves into) where I want to stand up and shout "Heck yeah! Let the slaying commence! Bring the pain, baby!" Of course, I'm very odd.


----------



## Kementari (Jan 11, 2002)

Averge? Average??? Hes more than average...  
LOL, WARDNINE


----------



## Uminya (Jan 11, 2002)

I say that he would be 'attractive' because he had a kingly air about him, and the likeness of the Numenoreans. I should say that he is more than your average man.


----------



## Kementari (Jan 11, 2002)

Yes theres something about Numenorean Kings...


----------



## Uminya (Jan 11, 2002)

*grins*

Quite a handsome lot, I should say


----------



## Merry (Jan 11, 2002)

Well Arwen wouldn't marry a short dumpy man would she? Tall and regal was Mr. Aragorn. Stern in face but proud and wise and I should imagine very attractive to the weaker female sex. 

*ducks from feminist insults*


----------



## Rian (Jan 11, 2002)

I think, from the book, that Aragorn was of average appearence. The comment from Frodo at the Prancing Pony comes to mind -

"I think one of his spies would - well, seem fairer and feel fouler,"

And also the verse for Aragorn - 

"All that is gold does not glitter,"

I don't think he was ugly, because of Arwen's interest in him. I just don't think that he was drop dead handsome either.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 11, 2002)

I think that Aragorn is attractive. It may not be apparant at a glance but there is an air aboout him that makes attractve. Also I believe his good looks are hidden by the years he spent in the wild roaming the lands.


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Jan 11, 2002)

When reading I always picture Aragorn as good looking, but I think that going srictly by what the book says he would only be average looking.


----------



## Silme (Jan 12, 2002)

I've always thought that Aragorn is attractive, but that has more to do with the overall image that I have, than what he actually looks like.... He sounds like a MAN, and I definitely like men and not pretty boys. But mind you, I think he's quite good-looking as well...


----------



## WARDNINE (Jan 12, 2002)

Can I get an "Amen" from the congregation??!
Wooooooooooo Men!


----------



## Arathin (Jan 13, 2002)

If you would like to hear my say: I think that Aragorn only looked "foul" because of his years in the Wilderness. I also think the Arwen didn't marry him for his looks. Hello, she married him for love! Neway. I think that Aragorn had an attractive air about him. Again the air of a king and of the Numenoreans, but I think that this air was only perceptable to those who could see it and that he wanted to see it. I personally think that not truely describing Aragorn's physical appearance was a great idea because it let the imagination fly. ~~I would also like to add that Mortensen put on an unsurpassable roll in that part. I think Aragorn is one of the more difficult people to play.~~


----------



## Silme (Jan 13, 2002)

AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## Valar (Jan 13, 2002)

I do not think that he is Necessarily good looking as how we would deem normal people good looking. But because of his kingly apperance, he would have a certain air about him.
Thats my oppinion anyway


----------



## Moonbeams (Jan 13, 2002)

I never imagined Aragorn to be beautiful or gorgeouse. I always imagined him to look stren and masculine, strong and tough. And that's why I think he was beautiful. Not your Brad Pitt type of beauty, but still attractive.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jan 16, 2002)

It is my personal opinion that Aragorn was indeed attractive. However, he had a dissheveled and almost sinister appearance, because he was outside almost every night(regardless of weather) and because of the hard life he had lived. It gave him a grim appearance. Despite his appearance, I still considered Aragorn attractive, perhaps, as others have suggested, because of his kingly bearing.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 23, 2022)

Aragorn probably was somewhat above average in appearance in the books. I always pictured him more like how Christopher Dane appeared in Born of Hope as Arathorn II.

In the movies, Aragorn was probably a slight bit too attractive, but Viggo nailed the character pretty well. I thought Viggo made a better Strider the Ranger than Elessar the King though.


----------



## Rōmānus (Mar 24, 2022)

The Phony Pope said:


> Hoe does he look in the books from the description they give, and how you picture him (since the description leaves much to the imagination)


Aragorn is described as “fair and noble” (LotR, The Tale of Aragorn and Arwen). He is said to bear a striking resemblance to Elendil. Elendil had a grandson named Elendur who was strongly likened to him “in his strength and wisdom, and his majesty without pride, one of the greatest, and fairest of the seed of Elendil, most like to his grandsire.” (Unfinished Tales, The Disaster of the Gladden Fields) The note to this text says that Aragorn is like Elendil in the same manner, “the great likeness to him, in body and mind, of King Elessar” (Note 26). Looking good is a common trait among the Dúnedain (The Silmarillion, Akallabêth) even though they look grim almost every time you see them: “a pale stern face” (LotR, At the Sign of the Prancing Pony), or “tall and grim” (Fog on the Barrow Downs), or “grim of face” (The Passing of the Grey Company), or “stern and commanding” (The Window on the West), or “faces sad and proud” (Of Herbs and Stewed Rabbit). Boromir, for example, has “a fair and noble face” (The Council of Elrond), or a “fair and pleasant face” (The Breaking of the Fellowship), and in death Legolas says he is “Boromir the fair” and Aragorn too says that Boromir has a “head so proud, his face so fair” (The Departure of Boromir). Faramir “was much like his brother in looks” (The Window on the West) and their uncle Imrahil was also said to be “a fair Lord” (The Last Debate).


----------



## Halasían (Mar 27, 2022)

Aragorn, Son of Arathorn, Heir of Elendil



He drew a deep breath. ‘It was a bitter struggle, and the weariness is slow to pass. I spoke no word to him, and in the end I wrenched the Stone to my own will. That alone he will find hard to endure. And he beheld me. Yes, Master Gimli, he saw me, but in other guise than you see me here. If that will aid him, then I have done ill. But I do not think so. To know that I lived and walked the earth was a blow to his heart, I deem; for he knew it not till now. The eyes in Orthanc did not see through the armour of Théoden; but Sauron has not forgotten Isildur and the sword of Elendil. Now in the very hour of his great designs the heir of Isildur and the Sword are revealed; for I showed the blade re-forged to him. He is not so mighty yet that he is above fear; nay, doubt ever gnaws him.’

*The Lord of the Rings - The Passing of the Grey Company*

(Art by Magali Villenueve)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 27, 2022)

That must be the "Before" pic.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 28, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That must be the "Before" pic.


Well, there _is_ some grey in his hair.

I always saw him in my head after reading this part of the chapter ‘Passing of the Grey Company that in his struggle with Sauron through the palantir, he was challenged, stressed, and drained by the encounter, appearing a bit older in the face with some greying at the temples, and was the point where Aragorn transformed from the Ranger to the King of Arnor and Gondor.


----------

